# Fair Warning



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Wasn't sure if this should be pets or Jokes forum - but I like it either way.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Unfortunately for the owner, this notice suggests that they know the dog could be a problem for anyone crossing the fence. In this politically correct world this means that any scroat who is attacked by the dog has a cast iron case against the owner for failing to keep a known dangerous dog under control!!


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Of course the dog is a problem, it's a guard dog, this sign is no different than any other that warns of guard dogs and it is under control, it's fenced in.
John


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> it's a guard dog


Sorry, if the dog attacks anyone the dog will be put down. It is the owners responsibility to ensure that known dangerous dogs cannot attack even if someone is trespassing. Don't shoot the messenger, check the law.

It is the dog that suffers when stupid owners think they can use them to protect property.

The military and police dogs are trained to "hold" not tear to pieces anyone they are set on.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

erm - kind of missing the 'humerous' point guys :roll: 

Personally I'd like to think there wouldn't be enough of the scroat left to sue!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Shhh I thought it was funny! Tee Hee


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

When I first saw it, many years ago, I thought it funny too. 
Maybe I should add, before anyone else does, that I am older, but not neccessarily wiser, now. 

It's only funny though up to the point some dim-wit thinks he can use it. 

I agree that it would be nice if there was nothing left but unfortunately there will be enough left for DNA identification and the relatives will sue and the dog will be put down. 

I am on the dogs side. 

I once had an employee (Tony)who thought it "unfair" that one of my neighbours had shot a burglar. (the neighbour was careful to shoot below the knee to stop but not kill). Burglar went to hospital, neighbour went to jail. 

Tony was overheard, just before he vanished for a long stretch, telling a workmate that he (Tony) would have been OK "if he had bolted out the door past the police instead of climbing out a window and getting caught with stolen goods". 
I suppose it all depends on your point of view what constitutes 'reasonable force' or humour!


----------

